# heart patient



## kevinsky (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello, i am moving to Dubai for work. But i am a heart patient(10 years), so i use blood thinners. 
In order to get a visa, will there be any issues for this? And is it possible to go to the hospital in order to check my bloodstatus (thrombosis).

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

kevinsky said:


> Hello, i am moving to Dubai for work. But i am a heart patient(10 years), so i use blood thinners.
> In order to get a visum, will there be any issues for this? And is it possible to go to the hospital in order to check my bloodstatus (thrombosis).
> 
> Thanks.


visum = visa? 

The visa medical consists of a blood test and in some cases a chest x-ray. Might that show your condition? Is your potential employer aware of it?

There is unlikely to be a problem getting the right medication, but unless your employer has a medical insurance scheme where all previous medical conditions are disregarded (unusual) you will not be insured for your heart problem. A new private plan will not insure you for a heart problem. Treatment is expensive, so you must consider this before making a move.

-


----------

